# Dead Ringer Beard Buster Sight?



## chefrific (Feb 21, 2014)

My Benelli supernova patterns to the right and is not drilled/tapped for a scope mount.  I'm tired of relying on "kentucky windage" to aim.
Found this sight called the beard buster by dead ringer that will supposedly allow me to adjust for both windage and elevation.
Have any of you had any experience with this sight?
Or could recommend a better solution?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 21, 2014)

I looked at it but went with the Willams Fire Sight for my Remington 870. Works good.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 21, 2014)

As long as you don't need a lot of sighting adjustment, they are awesome.  On a straight shooting gun, its a very nice sight.  Go for it


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 21, 2014)

how do they mount? adhesive? is the rear site stable if you back gun into something


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 21, 2014)

Mount with metal screws and metal plate.  I bought the one and opened it up but never put it on.   For me the orange points on the rear sight aren't thick enough for a clear image of them.  Probally my eyes. PM me if you're interested.  It's the duckblind camo one.


----------



## ghost8026 (Feb 21, 2014)

They make a scope mount for the nova I have one just have pop pins out reciever slide mount on and pins back in then mount scope....its called B Square shotgun scope mount


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 21, 2014)

ghost8026 said:


> They make a scope mount for the nova I have one just have pop pins out reciever slide mount on and pins back in then mount scope....its called B Square shotgun scope mount



Now, I like those mounts.   Are they plenty sturdy?


----------



## chefrific (Feb 22, 2014)

ghost8026 said:


> They make a scope mount for the nova I have one just have pop pins out reciever slide mount on and pins back in then mount scope....its called B Square shotgun scope mount



Will the mount for the nova fit the supernova?


----------



## ghost8026 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes it will that's what mine is the supernova...I got the black mount I believe they have a camo one also..got mine from gander mountain..scooe rings mount right up to it


----------

